# Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels



## gimli (28. Juli 2008)

*ROERMOND* - Die Wasserschutzpolizei vom Korps der Bundespolizei (KLPD) haben zusammen mit Beamten der Provinz Limburg am Samstag, dem 26 Juli, in Roemond Strafanzeige gegen zwei Deutsche gestellt, die *einen Wels stundenlang an einen Baum festgebunden hatten*.

Weiterlesen könnt ihr wie immer unter Aktuelles.

Es gibt solche Idioten, dass es einem fast die Sprache verschlägt. Hoffentlich wird es richtig schön teuer für die Beiden. Allerdings lässt sich der Imageschaden nicht so schnell wieder reparieren. :e:e:e


----------



## djoerni (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

ohne worte#d


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

ich hol mir jetzt mal Chips...


----------



## Grundblei (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

:e  |peinlich


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ist schon echt traurig was sich so manche leisten.
Ich habe so was auch schon mal in einen Video gesehen,da haben Welsfänger einen großen in der Nacht gelandet  und haben dann diesen mit einen Seil durch das Maul festgebunden damit sie am nächsten Tag Fotos machen können.

Und so was zeigen die noch in Videos 
also ich finde dagegen sollte man schon mal vorgehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Grundblei schrieb:


> :e |peinlich


 
Es muss dir doch nicht gleich peinlich sein, nur weil @Ossipeter sich Chips holt :m


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

hoffentlich wird irgendwann mal bekannt wer die zwei Idioten sind damit wir sie dan auch mal an einem baum binden können 
unvorstellbar was in manchen köpfen so vorgeht und wir wiederum müssen nun mit diesem imageschaden zurecht kommen


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Das Tau durch die Nase rein und durch den Mund wieder raus.
Ach ja und für 15 Stunden festbinden die Schweine.
Ist meine Meinung !!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## trixi-v-h (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Lebenslanges Angelverbot für solche Klopphölze!


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ha, na was meint ihr denn wie die Ebroangler, die ihre Welse vorwiegend in der Nacht fangen zu solch schönen Fotos bei herrlichen Sonnenschein kommen |kopfkrat:g.....


----------



## gufipanscher (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Meiner Meinung nach wurde es in dieser Pressemeldung nur so dramatisiert, da der Wels in Holland geschützt ist. Auch ich bin hin und wieder gewzungen einen Wels durch ein Seil Vorübergehend (kurzfristig < 1Std) zu hältern, da bei uns in diversen Gewässern die Welse raus müssen und bei Fischen die nicht verwertet werden können machmal eben 30 min vergehen, bis geeignete Transportbehälter herangeschaft werden. 
Natürlich sollte man sich schon Gedanken über die Art und Weise der Befestigung machen. Hinsichtlich des Materials und der Befestigungsart. Sprich langes, sehr dickes und weiches Seil und Konten die sich nicht zusammenziehen können.
Aber für ein Shooting nen mikrigen 120er Fisch 15Std hängen zu lassen.....  ;+ :v


----------



## Catfishhunter666 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Geht garnicht! |bigeyes Solche "Angler" gehöhren erschlagen, meiner Meinung nach! Wenn die Wels essen wollen sollen die sich Zuchtwels kaufen und nicht gefangene Fische quälen!!!!!!

6- und setzen!!!!


----------



## gufipanscher (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

By the way an alle Extrem-Schimpfer, besitzt ihr nen Setzkescher? Wie viele Schuppen sind denn darin euren Fischen schon abgefallen?


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

SCHWEINE... :v

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...#d


----------



## maesox (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Catfishhunter666 schrieb:


> Geht garnicht! |bigeyes Solche "Angler" gehöhren erschlagen, meiner Meinung nach!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishzilla (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ha, na was meint ihr denn wie die Ebroangler, die ihre Welse vorwiegend in der Nacht fangen zu solch schönen Fotos bei herrlichen Sonnenschein kommen |kopfkrat:g.....



Ebend.....
Nur spricht nie einer rüber, ist aber leider gängige Praxis.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Auswüchse foto-trophäen-geiler Angler,

egal ob Großwelse am Strick oder nachts gefangene große Karpfen in Karpfensäcken ...

Auswüchse der verherrlichenden Selbstdarstellung


----------



## ~ hunter ~ (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auswüchse foto-trophäen-geiler Angler,
> 
> egal ob Großwelse am Strick oder nachts gefangene große Karpfen in Karpfensäcken ...
> 
> Auswüchse der verherrlichenden Selbstdarstellung



|good:


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auswüchse foto-trophäen-geiler Angler,
> 
> egal ob Großwelse am Strick oder nachts gefangene große Karpfen in Karpfensäcken ...
> 
> Auswüchse der verherrlichenden Selbstdarstellung



#6genau so ist es leider, nur das das viele nicht wahrhaben wollen oder scheinbar zu naiv sind bzw. sich nicht vorstellen können was mancheiner mit den Fischen anstellt....


----------



## goeddoek (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Auch wenn es ein Thema ist, an dem sich die Gemüter erhitzen, denkt an eure Wortwahl, okay ? :m


----------



## Robster (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Auch ich kann mich nur anschließen, ein solches Verhalten ist nicht akzeptabel. 
Wenn ich nachts was fange und es fotografieren will dann nehme ich dieses neumodische Hilfsmittel, wie war der Name noch gleich? Ach ja, Blitzlicht! Die Bilder werden natürlich nicht so toll wie die im optimalen Tageslicht, aber für ein Erinnerungsbild reicht es allemal!!!

Mir ist es am wichtigsten, dass Fische, die nicht behalten werden, möglichst schnell und unversehrt in ihr natürliches Habitat zurück kommen. Ein Foto ist da nicht so wichtig.......

Meine Meinung


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

naja lebenslanges angelverbot ist das mindeste.
tierquälerei muss genauso geahndet werden wie menschen misshandlung.
also,ab ins gefängnis.
ganz einfach.

ansonsten ohne worte


----------



## Acipenser (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Solche Verhaltensweisen spielen den Tierrechtsextremisten nur in die Hände. Naja, denken ist bei einigen Menschen Glückssache und Mitgefühl auch. 

Öffentlich an den Pranger mit den Kerlen (aber rädern muß nicht sein). Scham über die eigenen Taten kann ein wirksames Elixier sein. Schade, daß es nur bei den Betroffenen selbst wirkt. Denn, machen wir uns nichts vor, Bilder von mehreren Großkarpfen und Großwallern werden wir auch weiterhin sehen müssen. Und Berichte von nicht abgeschlagenen, zur Verwertung bestimmten Fischen.

Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein. Vielleicht riskiere ich doch zuerst einen Blick in den Spiegel, bevor ich den Kiesel aufhebe?


----------



## snofla (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

ist schon ne Schweinerei sowas, und was am Ebro vielleicht alltäglich ist lassen die Holländer garantiert nicht mit sich machen

Ich hoffe nur das wir da nicht drunter zu leiden haben bei der nächsten Visite gen den Niederlanden


----------



## ZanderKai (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ich frag mich nur was bei manchen in den Köpfen vorgeht...#d

Da steht das der Wels 15 Std. mit einem Seil in den Kiemen am Baum hang und das er dann auf verlangen der Polizei wieder freigelassen wurde...lebt der dann noch nach 15 Std. ohne Wasser und mit nem Seil zwischen den Kiemen, bzw hat der überhaupt noch Überlebenschancen?!
Oder habe ich mich da verlesen oder was falsch verstanden?!


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Deutsche Angler im Ausland.....#d

Hurra, wir werden unserem Ruf mal wieder gerecht!#q

Wenn man einen Fisch fängt, entweder man frisst ihn oder lässt ihn wieder schwimmen (sofort)... - was ist denn daran nur so schwer....#c


----------



## moardin (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



ZanderKai schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was bei manchen in den Köpfen vorgeht...#d
> 
> Da steht das der Wels 15 Std. mit einem Seil in den Kiemen am Baum hang und das er dann auf verlangen der Polizei wieder freigelassen wurde...lebt der dann noch nach 15 Std. ohne Wasser und mit nem Seil zwischen den Kiemen, bzw hat der überhaupt noch Überlebenschancen?!
> Oder habe ich mich da verlesen oder was falsch verstanden?!



Ja, er lebt wahrscheinlich noch, weil er zwar am Ende des Seils hing. Allerdings war er dabei im Wasser. Er konnte halt nicht wirklich weit wegschwimmen...

Ich find das auch unter aller Sau und ein lebenslanges Angelverbot wäre das mindeste, was man machen sollte!!!


----------



## GiantKiller (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

praktisch alle prominenten welsangler binden die welse mal über nacht fest um sie morgens im hellen zu fotographieren oder zwei welse nebeneinander zu legen.


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Lebenslanges Angelverbot für solche Klopphölze!



Da häng' ich mich dran. Das der Fisch nach 15 Stunden am 
Baum überhaupt noch gelebt hat, finde ich jetzt aber enorm#6.

Zu solchen Anglercharakteren wie den beiden in der Meldung fällt einem echt nix 
mehr ein. Als wäre das Ziel von Angelei, Fotos von einem dicken Fisch zu machen! Alter Falter, ich hab' da nie 'ne Kamera dabei, ich fange, weil ich Fisch essen will 
bzw. ihn gern frisch mag!!

In der Angelszene hängen für mein Gefühl eh viel zuviele Prolls ab, die gründlich was missverstanden haben, bzw. mit denen ich nix zu tun haben will. Hab's schonmal 
woanders geschrieben: Das sind dann die, die bei der Fischerprüfung bei den 14-
jährigen Kids hocken, weil sie von denen abgucken können.


----------



## zanderzahn (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

...es scheint leider so zu sein, daß diese methode viel öfter praktiziert wird als vielen anglern möglich erscheint!!!

...bei vielen "großwelsanglern" ist diese methode nichts neues und wird schon lange so durchgeführt...

...die größe des welses spielt für mich dabei keine rolle!!!

FALSCH: ist für mich einen gefangenen fisch mit qualen zu hältern, um ein foto zu schießen... (zb bei tageslicht)

RICHTIG: ist für mich, den fisch zu verwerten oder nach dem fang schnell ein foto schießen (egal welche qualität) und dann schnell wieder freizulassen...

...bestimmt ist das "foto schießen" an sich fragbar, weil der fisch ohne diese prozedur schneller im wasser wäre, aber was da abgelaufen ist, ist sehr traurig...

hört man aber immer wieder...

...drüber nachdenken und - BESSERMACHEN!!!

ne andere chance haben wir nicht!


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Jop, da fehlt's mächtig an Demut und Respekt vor der Kreatur.
Es mangelt außerdem wohl komplett an Einfühlungsvermögen!! 
Genau deshalb ist eine Prüfung für Fischer genau richtig, man 
stelle sich mal vor was abgehn tät, wenn *jeder* dürfte wie 
er wollte.


----------



## zanderzahn (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

...aber keine anschuldigung ohne eigene reue...

ich selbst hab schon nen setzkescher benutzt...

ist das besser??? vielleicht nicht ganz so wild wie den fisch durch maul und kiemen festzuhalten - aber bestimmt nicht 
die optimale situation für den fisch im kescher...???


----------



## Ansgar (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Moinsen,

ich kann das ja verstehen, wenn Leute sich hier aufregen und ist ja auch schoen, dass so viele Leute so ein starkes Empfinden fuer den Schutz von Fischen haben usw. Das ist ja offensichtlich eine Eigenschaft, an der es den 2 Anglern etwas haperte. 

Allerdings moechte ich auch noch mal darauf verweisen dass z.B. im Osteuropaeischen Raum wie auch in Italien oder Spanien das "Anleinen" von Fischen eine uebliche Vorgehensweise ist. Die Fische ueberleben das und das ist auch erlaubt. Ich kann hier - auch wenn ich das nicht tue - mit den Fischen auch machen was ich will. 

Wer also gleich nach Gefaengnis oder drastischer Bestrafung ruft, der sieht das Ganze sehr stark aus einer deutschen Sichtweise. Es gibt auch noch andere Sichtweisen. Klar, die deutsche Sichtweise ist ziemlich fortschrittlich, was den Schutz von Fischen usw angeht. Ist ja auch gut so. Aber eben nur eine Sichtweise. Und lass die Niederlaender das mal selber entscheiden was die Strafe ist - weiss auch noch nicht so genau ob in dem Bericht ne Strafe wegen der HAELTERUNGSMETHODE oder wegen der GESCHUETZTEN ART Wels vorgeschlagen wird?

Und bevor hier die ganz grosse Polemik ausbricht wuerde ich auch noch mal anregen, dass jemand, der 1000 Fische faengt und alle "catched und released" vermutlich kumulativ auch 15 Stunden Stress ausgeloest hat? Oder das jeder Angler in einem gewissen Masse Fischen Stress oder Schmerzen zufuegt? Klar - wesentlich weniger als Fische die in Berufsfischernetzen oder Langleinen jaemmerlich verrecken....

Also, Fazit: Nein, gut war das ganz sicher nicht, den Wels so anzubinden. Aber der Wels ueberlebt es - und 2 Angler die ein Foto machen wollten(!), vielleicht vom allerersten Wels - und um das zuhause den Kindern zu zeigen oder so, ins Gefaengnis stecken zu wollen oder was auch immer? Ich denke Aufklaerung und vielleicht paar Stunden Muell am Wasser sammeln waere da eher angebracht. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn bei jeder Sache alle Leute gleich so auf die Barrikaden gehen? Ueberlegt Euch mal was ist, wenn ihr mal was macht, was anderen Leuten nicht gefaellt und die reagieren so extrem - und das ohne Kenntnis der genauen Situation... 
Im Zweifelsfall erstmal alle Fakten anhoeren und dann differenziert reagieren wuerde ich sagen. Ist aber auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung...

Cheers
A


----------



## zanderzahn (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

...hast in einigen punkten recht ansgar...!!!

schwieriges thema - wer hat den fischen noch nie
stress zugefügt??? (da sind wir angler wohl alle betroffen)

...aber so extreme dinge sollten vermieden werden...

...wenns geht - und das wäre wohl möglich gewesen...

bestrafung ist in diesem fall sowieso eher unnütz,
aufklärung ist immer besser!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Pervers wäre wohl das richtige Wort......Ich stelle mir nur die frage:Warum?Heutzutage ist es doch nicht schwer bei Nacht ein vernünftiges Foto zu schiessen.......Genauso wie solche dermassen Sinnfreien Kommentare wegen des Hältern des Welses weil die Transportmgl. nicht gegeben sind!Wenn ich auf Wels fische weiss ich,was mich erwartet!!!!15 Stunden musste dieser Fisch sich quälen.....sollten die beiden doch mal 5min unter Wasser gehältert werden...


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ich hältere nie Fische, ich leg' die ausgenommen in die Kühlbox mit Brennnesseln drauf- klappt gut.

edit: Gut, 25 Kilo Wels passt jetzt nicht in meine Kühlbox, aber da muss ich haltcvorher nachdenken

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Wozu die Brennnesseln?Wenn ich fisch mitnehmen will,dann töte ich ihn sofort und er wandert in die Kühlbox....


Ich kann diese Leute einfach nicht verstehen....ich mein jeder von uns hat schon mal Schmerz empfunden und man sollte sich mal vorstellen das dieser Prozess über 15 Stunden geht....mir fehlt ehrlich das Hirn anscheinend um das Nachzuvollziehen....wahrscheinlich bin ich so clever wie der Wels, was mich dann doch Klüger macht als diese beiden Mongos.......


----------



## Flo_aek! (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Das was man mit den Leuten machen sollte schreib ich jetzt lieber nicht hier hin... 

Wieso haben die denn nicht das Bild Nachts gemacht das geht fast genauso gut wie am Tag. Und lieber man fotografiert einen Fisch der noch lebendig aussieht als schon so ein halb toten ich versteh solche Leute einfach nicht#c

Vielleicht sollte man solche Leute auch mal an Bäume fesseln und 15Std da hängen lassen|gr:.

Mfg Flo

Und an den Wels: Such dir das nächste mal den richtigen wo du anbeißt der auch weis wie er mit dir umgehen muss:m gibt bestimmt genug Boardies die es besser können.


----------



## mlkzander (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ha, na was meint ihr denn wie die Ebroangler, die ihre Welse vorwiegend in der Nacht fangen zu solch schönen Fotos bei herrlichen Sonnenschein kommen |kopfkrat:g.....


sarkasmus an

vorallem  bei den starken kontrollen und nachtangelverbot#6
übrigends werden wahrscheinlich mehr bei tageslicht gefangen als im dunklem....
warst sicher schon oft unten

sarkasmus aus

in spanien wird inzwischen kaum noch angebunden, jedoch gehen viele welse drauf
weil sie nach nem heftigem drill einfach so wieder released werden und schlicht
bewegungslos aufm grund rumtaumelm
besser hält man ihn so lange im wasser mit den händen, 
bis er aus eigener kraft losdackelt

am po wird auch angebunden bei großen welsen die vom drill ausgepowert sind
und zwar damit sich der fisch erholt und nicht kraftlos in die teils sehr starke
strömung "geschickt" wird -macht natürlich nur sinn wenn man ne strömungsarme
stelle in der nähe hat (gibt es aber an den sandbänken meist genug)
dafür gibt es allerdings spezielle, schonende seile 
man muss ja kein abschleppseil nehmen


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Wenn sich alle mal so aufregen würden wenn sie darüber nachdenken wie ihr Frühstücks-ei gehältert wird.Das Schnitzel gelitten hat etc.
Das ist normal,Augen zu das muß ja sein wegen Nahrung usw.
In letzter Zeit wird hier im Ab alles was mit Fischen hältern töten c&r leid schmerz usw.Verdammt hoch auf die Waage gelegt.
Nicht das ich das toll finde "Seil Leid Schmerz" aber schon mal drüber nachgedacht das wir Angler sind und alle genau wissen was wir da tun.Und wenn euch allen die fische "Tiere" ja so leid tun,warum angelt ihr noch???Allein das ihr Angeln geht müste euch ja sagen was wir da für ein Hobby ausüben.Und wenn hier mancher so Tierschonend denkt 
sollten sie sich echt nen anderes Hobby suchen!
lg


----------



## heinzrch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied ob jemand in Italien oder Spanien nem Aal oder Karpfen nen Haken in den Rücken jagt, um nen Waller zu fangen (und damit auf dem Titelbild irgendeiner Angelzeitung zu glänzen), ein Spezimen Hunter nen über Nacht im Karpfensack gehälterten Karpfen am Morgen fürs Foto erst mal 15min an der frischen Luft liegen lässt bis ihm die Luft (bzw. hier besser das Wasser) ausgeht, damit er fürs Foto schön still hält, oder eben nen Wels mit nem Tau durch Maul und Kiemen hältert (machen alle Fischer in Osteuropa so) ? Wobei letzteres wohl unter dem "tierquälerischen" Aspekt wohl das harmloseste ist...
Die einen sind die großen Helden, und die anderen haben das Pech, diese Methoden zum falschen Zeitpunkt am falschen Ort zu praktizieren....
Meiner Meinung ist das alles eine riesige Sauerei, ich angle jedenfalls nicht so !


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Es ist etwas ganz anderes, was mir in diesem Zusammenhang Sorge bereitet.

Gehen wir mal 30 Jahre zurück. Setzkescher, lebender Köderfisch, Wettfischen, alles normal. Gefangene Fische zurücksetzen ? Why not, kein Mensch regt sich darüber auf. Gefangene Fische mitnehmen, na klar, schmeckt doch. Massenfänge ? Selten, aber wenn dann wurd´s auch überall erzählt und niemand hat sich aufgeregt. Im Gegenteil: Boah, hat der Kerl einen Glückstag erwischt. 
Du bist einfach angeln gegangen, hast Dich Deinen Maßstäben entsprechend verhalten und gut war.

Nun gut, die Zeiten ändern sich. Tierschutz kam mehr und mehr ins Rampenlicht. Angeln mutierte immer mehr vom ( auch damals zwar nicht mehr notwendigen, aber willkommenen ) Nahrungserwerb zum puren Zeitvertreib. 
Ach ja, und ob des gesteigerten Tierschutzbewusstseins auch und grade in den Reihen der Angler, hagelte es plötzlich Verbote.
Jahrzehntelang angewendete Praktiken wurden plötzlich geächtet.
Auch gut kann man sagen. Der Mensch ist lernfähig und selbstkritisch ( in der Regel ). Wir bringend er Kreatur mehr Respekt entgegen, handeln waidgerechter und versuchen alles zu vermeiden um den Fischen unnötige Schmerzen und Leiden ( wobei wir das unterstellen ) zu ersparen.
Wenn wir nun in die jüngere Vergangenheit blicken fällt auf, dass ich die Ächtung - nennen wir es mal -  " unwaidmännischen Verhaltens  " immer stärker ausprägt. Sobald auch nur der Verdacht anfällt, da könnte jemand einem Fisch vermeidbare Leiden zugefügt haben, schreit alles Zeter und Mordio. Im Falle des angebundenen Welses wird sogar ohne Bedenken die Todesstrafe oder Folterung gefordert.
Hmm.......naja, damit bringt man halt zum Ausdruck, wie sehr man selbst mit der geschundenen Kratur leidet. Wie sehr man solche Methoden verabscheut. Sprich, wie hoch die eigene Wertigkeit in Sachen waidgerechtigkeit angesiedelt ist. Wie sehr man sich Mühe gibt, dem Fisch Schmerz und Leid zu ersparen. 
Doch lassen wir den Wels noch ein wenig Leiden und öffnen mal den Blick für die generelle Entwicklung des Angelns.
Seit einiger Zeit werden Stimmen stärker, die ein Verbot des zurücksetzens gefangener Fische fordern. Es herrscht noch allgemeine Verwirrung, ob das nun ein Gesetz ist und wie es nun interpretiert werden muß. Soll uns im Moment mal gleich sein. Der " Sinn " dahinter ist, das man keine Fische zu Spass fangen soll, sondern einzig der Nahrungserwerb legitim ist.

Eine in sich absolut logische Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes, ohne Zweifel. 

Komischerweise aber von der Mehrzahl der Angler abgelehnt. Die Gleichen Angler, die sich über einen angebundenen Wels aufregen, finden es in Ordnung Fische nur zum Spass zu fangen. Ihnen einen Haken in den Schlund zu treiben und daran aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, das dieser dabei erhebliches Leid erfährt, sich verletzt und möglicherweise daran stirbt. Es ist vollkommen in Ordnung, einen kleinen Fisch zu töten um damit einen größeren zu fangen, den man danach wieder schwimmen lässt. Nur so zum Spass halt. Es ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung, einen gefangenen Karpfen zu keschern, ihn auf eine Abhakmatte zu legen, zu vermessen und zu wiegen, ihn hochzunehmen und an den Körper zu drücken ( ist ja sauschwer das Teil ) und ein paar Fotos zur Erinnerung zu schießen. Eine Prozedur, die man durch das lösen des Hakens im Wasser um ein vielfaches abkürzen und dem Tier dadurch vermeidbare Leiden und Schmerzen ersparen kann. Und es gibt sicher noch mehr Beispiele.

Nein, es geht mir nicht darum, den Kritikern hier einen Spiegel vor´s Gesicht zu halten oder deren Verhalten zu kritisieren. Ich hab kein Problem mit solchem Verhalten.

Ich will auf was ganz anderes hinaus.

Wie ich meine, zieht sich da eine Schlinge langsam aber sicher immer enger zu. Mit den gleichen Argumenten, mit denen man Setzkescher, Wettfischen, lebenden Köfi und angebundene Welse in Frage stellt, mit denen man heute einen Entnahmezwang fordert, kann man das Angeln als Freizeitgestaltung generell in Frage stellen. 
Alles was wir tun entbehrt streng genommen eines vernünftigen Grundes gem. des Tierschutzgesetzes oder ist zumindest stark diskutabel. Wenn diese Entwicklung so weitergeht, ist es u.U. nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das Angeln in seinen heutigen Zügen komplett Geschichte ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das noch erleben muß, fürchte es aber fast.

Wenn da nicht bald ein Umdenken in der gesamten Anglerschaft erfolgt wird das wohlmöglich die Konsequenz sein. Ein Umdenken dahingehend, dass wir mit Fischen hantieren, und zwar *nur* mit Fischen. Nicht mit Säugetieren und schon gar nicht mit Menschen. Mit Fischen, die zwar den Umständen entsprechend sorgsam behandelt werden sollen, aber eben nicht vermenschlicht.
Niemand wird das für uns tun, im Gegenteil. Nur wir sind in der Lage, das Angeln als aus der Historie gewachsenes Recht auf Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen zu legitimieren. 
Wir sollten also die Fische wieder Fische sein lassen und nicht als menschengleich schützenswertes Lebewesen. Wir sollten, jeder für sich, an unserem eigenen Verhalten feilen und endlich aufhören, anderen beibringen zu wollen was richtig oder falsch ist.
Und zwar im Rahmen der althergebrachten Waidgerechtigkeit die unsere Vorfahren ohne Verband, Anglerprüfung und Tierschutzgesetz aufgestellt haben. An letzteres sollten wir uns orientieren, denn da haben Fisch und Mensch den Status, der ihnen gerecht wird.

Habe fertig


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ergänzend zu meinem vorherigen post passt das hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133160

wie die Faust auf´s Auge.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Gleichen Angler, die sich über einen angebundenen Wels aufregen, finden es in Ordnung Fische nur zum Spass zu fangen. Ihnen einen Haken in den Schlund zu treiben und daran aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, das dieser dabei erhebliches Leid erfährt, sich verletzt und möglicherweise daran stirbt. Es ist vollkommen in Ordnung, einen kleinen Fisch zu töten um damit einen größeren zu fangen, den man danach wieder schwimmen lässt. Nur so zum Spass halt. Es ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung, einen gefangenen Karpfen zu keschern, ihn auf eine Abhakmatte zu legen, zu vermessen und zu wiegen, ihn hochzunehmen und an den Körper zu drücken ( ist ja sauschwer das Teil ) und ein paar Fotos zur Erinnerung zu schießen. Eine Prozedur, die man durch das lösen des Hakens im Wasser um ein vielfaches abkürzen und dem Tier dadurch vermeidbare Leiden und Schmerzen ersparen kann. Und es gibt sicher noch mehr Beispiele.


 
Damit kannst du nur Angler meinen, die hier nun kritisieren, aber in ihrem Verhalten inkonsequent sind!
Es gibt auch andere Angler, denen ich mich zuordne ...

Aber du spricht hier bei dir DOPPELMORAL an; im Wort Doppelmoral steht das Wort *Moral*, ein sehr *individuell *anwendbarer Begriff .. inziwschen oft negativ interpertiert.
Aber wo Moral im Spiel ist, ist *ETHIK* nicht weit.
Ethik ist weniger individuelle, sondern wird *gesellschaftliche Norm*. Egal in welchen Bereichen, überall schießen die Ethikkommisionen aus dem Boden. Beispiel aus einem anderen Bereich: Managergehälter: moralisch verdammbar? Individuell kannst du es sehen wie du willst, deswegen ist nun eine Ethikkommision daran, gesellschaftliche Normen dafür zu schaffen; Entlassungen trotz Rekordgewinne in Firmen? Moralisch verwerfbar? Ethikkommisoinen werden das nun beleuchten und Handlungsrichtlinien auf gesellschaftlicher Argumentation schaffen ...

Worauf will ich nun hinaus:
Der Begriff Ethik gewinnt zunehmend an Bedeutung und er impliziert nicht eine Gruppe von Menschen wie z.B. eine Interessengemeinschaft, sondern einen gesamtgesellschaftlichen Anspruch.
Dieser wird eben auch uns Angler treffen ...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir sollten, jeder für sich, an unserem eigenen Verhalten feilen und endlich aufhören, anderen beibringen zu wollen was richtig oder falsch ist.
> Und zwar im Rahmen der althergebrachten Waidgerechtigkeit die unsere Vorfahren ohne Verband, Anglerprüfung und Tierschutzgesetz aufgestellt haben. An letzteres sollten wir uns orientieren, denn da haben Fisch und Mensch den Status, der ihnen gerecht wird.


 
Aus meinem oben Beschriebenen ist also individuelles Denken und Handeln zunehmend nicht mehr möglich, weil eben die *ETHIK* gesamtgesellschaftlich Handlungsrichtlinien schafft.

Das berührt eben auch das, dass zwar das Handeln unserer Vorfahren *damals* zeitgemäß Usus war, *heute* aber nicht mehr als "waidgerecht" gesehen wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Damit kannst du nur Angler meinen, die hier nun kritisieren, aber in ihrem Verhalten inkonsequent sidn!
> Es gibt auch andere Angler, denen ich mich zuordne ...
> 
> Selbstreden Toni, in einem schriftlichen Beitrag kann man nicht alle Nuancen abdecken. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht. Allerdings hast auch Du, ganz streng genommen, keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln. Fische kannst Du kaufen und ob selbstgefangene Qualitativ besser sind hängt in hohem Maße vom Gewässer ab. So wird jedenfalls ein Tierschützer Dir gegenüber argumentieren.
> ...


 

Das war gar nicht meine Intention. Es geht mir vielmehr darum dass wir Angler mit breiter Brust auftreten und unser Tun nicht permanent selbst dem Anschein der Verwerflichkeit aussetzen. Und bevor wir überhaupt daran denken, eine entsprechende Außenwirkung erzielen zu können, müssen wir uns selbst besinnen und Einheit zeigen.

Wenn wir uns den gesamtgesellschaftlichen Richtlinien so zerrissen wie wir heute sind ausliefern, werden meine Befürchtungen sicher wahr.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selbstreden Toni, in einem schriftlichen Beitrag kann man nicht alle Nuancen abdecken. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht. Allerdings hast auch Du, ganz streng genommen, keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln. Fische kannst Du kaufen und ob selbstgefangene Qualitativ besser sind hängt in hohem Maße vom Gewässer ab. So wird jedenfalls ein Tierschützer Dir gegenüber argumentieren.


 
Das ist VERLAGERUNG DER SCHULD, moralisch  eben sehr individuell interpretierbar,  aber ethisch nicht vertretbar (Verlagerung der Schuld) ..

Vergleiche das mit dem Mittelalter, der Richter, der die Todesstrafe ausgesprochen hat, hatte höchstes Ansehen, der Henker war geächtet und wohnte außerhalb der Stadt.
Wo war hier die Moral? War es gar Doppelmoral?
Ethisch gesehen aber lag das Problem auf der Metaebene ... der der die Schuld verlagert, aber daran profitiert, ist schuldiger. Und so ist es in die Rechtsprechung eines modernen Rechtstaates eingegangen.


----------



## krauthi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

das ist mir mitlerweile alles etwas zu weit vom eigendlichen thema entfernt 
fakt ist doch das in Holland der Wels erst garnicht beangelt werden darf weder ihn noch in besitz haben zu dürfen 
dieses handeln der zwei idioten schadet unseren ruf in holland den wir seit jahren versuchen wieder aufzubauen 
wäre diese aktion von zwei Holländern gemacht worden hätte darüber niemals etwas in der zeitung oder ähnliches gestanden aber fakt ist es waren wiedermal die bösen deutschen die da ein Tier/Fisch misshandelt haben und das ist das schlimme an der ganzen geschichte 
wenigstens hat man die zwei erwischt und ihnen wird nun ihre gerechte strafe zulast gelegt und ich kann nur hoffen das es ihnen verdammt weh tuhen wird


----------



## Glöckchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



krauthi schrieb:


> das ist mir mitlerweile alles etwas zu weit vom eigendlichen thema entfernt
> fakt ist doch das in Holland der Wels erst garnicht beangelt werden darf weder ihn noch in besitz haben zu dürfen
> dieses handeln der zwei idioten schadet unseren ruf in holland den wir seit jahren versuchen wieder aufzubauen
> wäre diese aktion von zwei Holländern gemacht worden hätte darüber niemals etwas in der zeitung oder ähnliches gestanden aber fakt ist es waren wiedermal die bösen deutschen die da ein Tier/Fisch misshandelt haben und das ist das schlimme an der ganzen geschichte
> wenigstens hat man die zwei erwischt und ihnen wird nun ihre gerechte strafe zulast gelegt und ich kann nur hoffen das es ihnen verdammt weh tuhen wird



Ich finde nicht, dass wir uns vom Thema entfernen. WER hier Tiere quält, find ich reichlich unerheblich - ob das nun Deutsche waren oder andere - Tierquälerei ist grundsätzlich verwerflich! Tierfang in irgendeiner Form ist für mich nur dann vertretbar, wenn man auch vorhat, diese Tiere zu verwerten und NIEMALS zum Spaß!!!! Das ist schlichtweg pervers. Nur leider muss man damit leben, dass es Perverse gibt! Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Massentierhaltung und sonstige Verbrechen - dieses Thema ist endlos!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



krauthi schrieb:


> fakt ist doch das in Holland der Wels erst garnicht beangelt werden darf weder ihn noch in besitz haben zu dürfen
> dieses handeln der zwei idioten schadet unseren ruf in holland den wir seit jahren versuchen wieder aufzubauen


 

Das ist allerdings ein Argument, das ich unterschreibe.


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ich meine allein der Titel des Berichtes ist ja schon interpretationswürdig. 
Es ist die Rede von 2 Deutschen, die einen gefangenen Wels misshandelt haben, und nicht von 2 Anglern... 
Und da der Bericht im Orginal ja von der offiziellen Seite der Sportvisserij Nederland stammt, muss man sich ja vielleicht doch Gedanken über den Ruf der Deutschen in den Niederlanden gedanken machen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Also, evtl. haben die beiden einfach nicht die Gesetze gelesen, und die "Pro´s" machen es ja auch noch vor.
Wäre das ein Artikel aus Spanien gewesen, hätte sich keiner so aufgeregt. Evtl. wurde es auch missverstanden der Wels war beim anleinen im Wasser und nicht auf dem Land.
Findet ihr Karpfensäcke sind besser?

Klar, ist das alles andere als korrekt was die beiden gemacht haben, aber sie mit solchen Strafen belegen zu wollen. 

Und die beiden als Mogos zu bezeichnen ist alles andere als korrekt, damit zeigst du das ein behindert Mensch für dich einen untergeortnete "Kreatur" ist.

An Forellenanlagen ist es normal das Fische in viel zu engen behältnissen zum Wasser transportiert werdne, z.B Mülltonnen und dann ins Wasser geworfen werden. Wer regt sich darüber auf? Nein, viele nutzen diese Anlagen auch noch.

Wenn man dann noch sieht, wie die Angler dort mit ihrem Fisch umgehen? 

Und die Leute die hier von übertriebenen Strafe reden, oder sieh als "Mongos" bezeichnen sollten sich mal klar machen, das in Deutschland der Fischfang ohne vernüftigen Grund auch als Tierquälerei gilt. das heißt Spaß oder Erholung ist kein vernüftiger Grund, einzigalleine der Fischfang zum Nahrungserwerb.

-Just my 2cents-

mfg Flo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Für mich sind das einfach nur Mongos.......wer sowas fertig bringt,hat was am schädel!Das schön zu reden mit solchen Sinnfreien oder mehr als Lustigen Kommentaren deinerseits spielt da für mich keine Rolle!!!Du siehst das Angeln also nur als Nahrungserwerb?.......ist mal wieder ne Ganz tolle sache.......................


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

"Catch'n'Release" wie sich das neuerdings wohl nennt, ist für mein Gefühl panne.
Soll ja sogar Leute geben, die das machen weil sie gar keinen Fisch essen mögen.
Sicherlich könnte man jetzt den Anglern generell unterstellen, eine irgend geartete 
Lust daran zu empfinden einen Fisch zu haken (wobei es relativ schmerzlos für den 
Fisch ist, wenn man ihn richtig hakt), hier geht's allerdings um das Quäntchen, das 
genau zuviel ist. Da gehört f. mich dazu...

-Fische ewig liegen lassen nur damit sie für meine fischereiliche Fotosafari ruhig sind
-Fische zu fangen nur um sie wieder laufen zu lassen, weil ich Fisch eigentl. nicht mag, sondern nur den Kampf mit ihnen
-Fische ewig in/an was festbinden
-Das Seitenlinienorgan dick am Pullover rubbeln, weil ich den Fisch unbed. hochheben muss (soll mal einer seinen Pipimann mit dem Muskathobel bearbeitet wissen*g*)

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es viele Angler gibt, die so denken wie ich und die einen 
gewissen Kodex wie selbstverständlich erfüllen. Wie das in anderen Ländern ist, ist mir woschd! Wir sind hier in D und sind aufgeklärt.

Edit: Will mich jetzt mit der Meinung nicht über einen Fischer in Indien erheben, der
es nicht anders gelernt hat.


Lg
bolban

P.S. Find ich gut, dass Du hier so viel versuchst zu moderieren Ralle. Schreibst ja halbe Romane#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Nein, sehe ich nicht, war nur so als Beispiel das du dich nach dem deutschen Gesetz auch als Tierquäler strafbar machst, wenn du aus Spaß fischen gehst und Fische zurücksetzt.

Bezüglich Mongos, du solltest auf deine Wortwahl achten, denn wenn du Menschen, die deiner Meinung nach "schlecht" sind, als Mongo beschimpst, zeigst du damit das behinderte Menschen für die schelcht sind bzw. minderwertiger als du. Der "Ausdruck" Mongos ist nicht vergleichbar mit Idioten oder sonst was sondern du beschimpst die Menschen als Mongolide. 

Aber damit hast du ja selber gezeigt, das du selbst nicht besser als die bist.

mfg Flo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Stimme ich dir ebenso zu!!!


----------



## goeddoek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich sind das einfach nur Mongos.......wer sowas fertig bringt,hat was am schädel!Das schön zu reden mit solchen Sinnfreien oder mehr als Lustigen Kommentaren deinerseits spielt da für mich keine Rolle!!!Du siehst das Angeln also nur als Nahrungserwerb?.......ist mal wieder ne Ganz tolle sache.......................




DU solltest Dich erst mal informieren, was der Begriff "Mongo" bedeutet. Behinderungen als Schimpfwort zu benutzen ist ja wohl nicht die feine Art.

Und wie bereits erwähnt, mit der AB-typischen Freundlichkeit posten, sonst ist das Ding hier ruckzuck dicht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



bolban schrieb:


> seinen Pipimann mit dem Muskathobel bearbeitet


 
Tut das nicht weh?#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Was der Begriff Mongo bedeutet dessen bin ich mir bewusst!Das diesen Begriff für unsere beiden Super Waidgerechten Angler verwende ist vielleicht eine etwas Härtere Gangart,aber manchmal scheint das nur so zu funktionieren!

Wie dem auch sei,für mich gibt es keine Besseren Menschen.......es gibt nur Menschen mit einem Gewissen und anscheinend ohne.....


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Tut das nicht weh?#c



Doch, genau deswegen hab' ich's doch als Beispiel gebracht.:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was der Begriff Mongo bedeutet dessen bin ich mir bewusst!Das diesen Begriff für unsere beiden Super Waidgerechten Angler verwende ist vielleicht eine etwas Härtere Gangart,aber manchmal scheint das nur so zu funktionieren!
> 
> Wie dem auch sei,für mich gibt es keine Besseren Menschen.......es gibt nur Menschen mit einem Gewissen und anscheinend ohne.....


 
Evtl. solltest du mal in den Kontakt mit behinderten Menschen kommen, ich kenne persönlich zwei Mongoliden. Keiner von beiden würde so etwas tun, sonder ich habe persönlich noch nie Menschen gesehen, die die natur und andere so schätzen und vorallem sich so an dem umgang mit Tieren erfreuen.

Evtl. solltest du dich mal mit dem Gewissen auseinandersetzen, ein Gewissen kommt immer erst später, wenn einem der Fehler den man begannen hat, klar wird, manchmal muss auch erst eine Strafe her damit diese Menschen das begreifen.

Lernt man sowas nicht mehr in der Schule?

mfg Flo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Wie du schon wieder versucht mit deinem Bestechenden Intellekt zu Glänzen!Ich erwähnte bereits das dieses Wort nichts mit dem zu tuen hat....ein Mongo ist ein Maderartiges Tier schaue mal bei wiki nach ><...wenn man streit sucht...........


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Nein, darum geht es nicht!

Übrigens das Tier heißt Mungo, klassiches Eigentor

mfg Flo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Nein Mongo!Schaue mal im Inet ist der Lateinische Name des Erdmännchens^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Wie auch immer ich muss zur Arbeit nehmt das alles nicht immer zu Persönlich.......Viel Spass beim Diskutieren.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Das Erdmännchen trägt den lat. Namen: _Suricata suricatta _Ist auch egal, darum geht es nicht, man sollte nur wissen mit welchen worten, man um sich wirft.

So genug OT
mfg Flo


----------



## Jogibär (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



goeddoek schrieb:


> sonst ist das Ding hier ruckzuck dicht.


 

Oh bitte dann tu's doch endlich. Das ist ja nicht zum Aushalten, wo das wieder hingeht..:v

Interessant finde ich allerdings, wer hier plötzlich alles auftaucht und in diesem Bereich postet. Wo sind die sonst alle, wenn es um seriöse Fragen von interessierten Anfängern oder ähnliches geht|kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für mich sind das einfach nur Mongos.......wer sowas fertig bringt,hat was am schädel!Das schön zu reden mit solchen Sinnfreien oder mehr als Lustigen Kommentaren deinerseits spielt da für mich keine Rolle!!!Du siehst das Angeln also nur als Nahrungserwerb?.......ist mal wieder ne Ganz tolle sache.......................





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was der Begriff Mongo bedeutet dessen bin ich mir bewusst!Das diesen Begriff für unsere beiden Super Waidgerechten Angler verwende ist vielleicht eine etwas Härtere Gangart,aber manchmal scheint das nur so zu funktionieren!
> 
> Wie dem auch sei,für mich gibt es keine Besseren Menschen.......es gibt nur Menschen mit einem Gewissen und anscheinend ohne.....




Sei froh, daß Du in Georg hier einen Mod hast der ohne Holzhammer rumläuft...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongoloid

Da haste Deinen "Mongo" und kannst mal nachlesen!

Und erzähl mir nix von einem Tier, sorry aber dieser Beitrag von Dir kam leider rüber wie eine Ausrede, hättest Dich auch einfach entschuldigen können für den Mist den Du angerichtet hast... Aber da steht wohl der Stolz im Wege... Traurig...

Um Deiner Frage vorweg zu kommen, nein ich habe keinen solchen Menschen in meiner Familie oder Bekanntenkreis. 
Mein Bruder hat vor vielen Jahren Zivildienst in einem Behindertenwohnheim geleistet, das ist meine Sensibilisierung für dieses Schimpfwort!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Leute, das zeigt doch in weiten Teilen nur, wie wenig ernsthaft manche sich mit dem Thema Angler und Tierschutz auseinandersetzen. 

Mal ganz provokativ an einige ( nicht alle ) Adressen hier gefragt:

Wollt Ihr nicht oder könnt Ihr nicht ??

Da macht einer was, in manchen Augen verwerfliches und es wird drauflos geprügelt.
Schon mal aufgefallen, wie wenig auf das Argument Tierschutzgesetz und Fischen zum Spass eingegangen wird. Warum nur ??

In jeglicher Diskussion mit Tierschützern ist so manch einer hier sowas von augenscheinlich hilflos, dass es kaum zu fassen ist.
Hier ist die Bühne wo Ihr Argumente sammeln und austauschen könnt. Ohne Schimpfworte und sachlich. 
Mit blöden Kommentaren werden wir sicher keinen Blumenstrauß in der Öffentlichkeit gewinnen. 

Man bindet keinen Wels an. Nein ? Warum nicht ? Weil das Tier sich unnötig quält ! Ach so, aber ihn grundsätzlich zu fangen ohne ihn essen zu wollen ist ok ??

Jawohl, ist es. Bringt mal Argumente, warum.


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Dafür gibt keine Argumente, so einfach isses.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Muss da wohl noch ein bisschen mehr " kitzeln ".

Ich find schon, das es Argumente dafür gibt. Nämlich ganz einfach das Recht zu angeln. Das Recht, mir auszusuchen und am Wasser zu entscheiden, ob ich diesen oder jenen Fisch nun mitnehme oder schwimmenlasse. 

Mal im Ernst und unter Bauerstöchtern.

Wohl mit Abstand die meißten träumen von kapitalen Fischen und kaum einer würd sich ärgern einen solchen zu fangen. Wohl wissend, dass er 30 Pfund Karpfenfleisch oder 50 Kg Wels niemals aufessen kann. Oder, wenn ein solcher Riese doch entnommen und eigefroren wird, monatelang auf´s Angeln zu verzichten, weil ja noch was in der Truhe ist.

Ihr habt doch alle Spass am Angeln und fangen, oder etwa nicht ??


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ralle#6#6#6
Mir erschließt sich das so auch noch nicht ganz. Wieso es sportlich ist, solche Fische in die Luft zu stemmen und sich mit ihnen zu fotografieren, während man ihnen die Innereien zerquetscht - hier nun aber plötzlich die große Quälerei vorliegt.
Ich finde diese Anbinderei auch nicht sehr schön. Allerdings wäre sie für mich eher zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich den Fisch verwerte, als wenn ich ihn nur hältern will um besseres Fotolicht zu bekommen. Aber das kratzt ja dann an den Helden des Welgeschäfts....


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre sie für mich eher zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich den Fisch verwerte, als wenn ich ihn nur hältern will um besseres Fotolicht zu bekommen. ...


 

Hmm, ok. Jetzt bliebe noch zu erörtern, was dem Wels wohl lieber wäre. Nach dem Anbinden in die Truhe oder zurück ins Wasser.

( Ich weiß, ich bin gemein )


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Muss da wohl noch ein bisschen mehr " kitzeln ".
> 
> Ich find schon, das es Argumente dafür gibt. Nämlich ganz einfach das Recht zu angeln. Das Recht, mir auszusuchen und am Wasser zu entscheiden, ob ich diesen oder jenen Fisch nun mitnehme oder schwimmenlasse.
> 
> ...



Worum geht's hier jetzt eigentlich;+
Willst Du wissen, was für mich ok geht, wenn ich einen großen 
Fisch dran habe? Das habe ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben.
Das Recht zu angeln gibt es, allerdings scheinen einige nur am
Kampf mit der Kreatur interessiert zu sein und nehmen nie was 
mit vom Wasser. Irgendwo haben diese Leute für mein Gefühl etwas
vom Anrecht auf's Fischen verwirkt.
So, mein weiteres Statement dazu könnt ihr in meinen Beiträgen lesen.

ade
bolban


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Folgendes: Es ist absolut nicht waidgerecht, einen Fisch am Baum oder was auch immer fest zu binden, um am nächsten Tag ein Foto davon zu machen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, welche Nationalität die "Täter" haben. Entweder haut man sich das Tier in die Pfanne oder lässt es wieder schwimmen, unabhängig von der Größe.

@Ralle
warum mehr kitzeln?
Um hier einen Streit und viel Zoff zu provozieren? Ich denke, das dass in keinem Interesse ist.

Macht mit euren Fischen, was ihr wollt, solange es O.K. ist! Aber auf diesem Thema ist nun lange genug herum gehackt worden. 
Einen kapitalen Fisch bewahre ich überwiegend im Gedächtnis. Wenn ich ihn essen möchte, kriegt er eins über die Rübe, ansonsten fällt er mir aus der Hand und weg ist er. Kommt ja mal vor, oder?
Und wenn zufällig eine Kamera zur Hand ist, wird auch mal ein Bild gemacht. Und wenn nicht - auch wurscht!

soviel dazu....#d


----------



## Lucius (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ich persönlich esse zu 80 % Fisch den Ich selbst gefangen habe, dadurch das ich kein Vegetarier bin esse Ich auch Fleisch und bin mir über das was dem Tier aus Gründen meiner Nahrungsaufnahme und damit meiner "Arterhaltung" angetan wird bewusst.
Dieses "Übel" versuche Ich zu minimieren in dem Ich , insoweit es mein Geldbeutel zulässt, den Fleischdealer meines Vertrauens nutze und somit den Anteil an Massentierhaltungsfleisch auf meinen Speiseplan versuche zu minimieren.
Dies schaffe Ich bestimmt aber nicht zu 100%, grob geschätzte 60% , denke Ich....

Ebenso verhält es sich für mich mit dem Angeln, ich bin mir bewusst das Ich ein Tier fange,und ihm dabei Stress und Schmerzen zufüge.
Aber wir sind Teil der Natur und auch im Wasser existiert eine Nahrungskette und wir sind wie an Land auch hier das Ende dieser Kette.
Ein Raubtier macht sich per se keine Gedanken über das Leid seines Opfers, da es aus Instinkt handelt.
Da wir aber nicht mehr nur aus reinem Instinkt (Nahrung)angeln, sondern auch als Freizeitvergnügen liegt es an uns eine Balance zu finden zwischen der in der Natur vorherrschenden Gewalt und unserem Intellekt/Moral , der/die uns sagt das wir diese Gewalt eigentlich einem Tier nicht zufügen wollen.

Beim Angeln habe Ich das Gefühl dem Tier noch die fairste Chance im Kampf mit mir zu geben, die hat der Fisch in der Kühltruhe nicht bekommen.....

Ich finde es grundsätzlich Falsch uns Menschen als Spezies ausserhalb der Natur und ihrem eng verknüpftem System zu verstehen, denn dies hat mehrere extreme Auswüchse: entweder wir geben unser "Tiersein" auf und ernähren uns nur noch von Luft und Liebe oder wir machen uns die Erde untertan und geben einen Dreck auf alle anderen Lebewesen und stellen unseren Eigennutz über die Natur.

Beides Funktioniert aber nicht und letzteres ist gerade das vorrangige Übel unserer Zivilisation.....


----------



## Lucius (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Einen kapitalen Fisch bewahre ich überwiegend im Gedächtnis. Wenn ich ihn essen möchte, kriegt er eins über die Rübe, ansonsten fällt er mir aus der Hand und weg ist er. Kommt ja mal vor, oder?
> Und wenn zufällig eine Kamera zur Hand ist, wird auch mal ein Bild gemacht. Und wenn nicht - auch wurscht!


 

Genau so !   :m


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmm, ok. Jetzt bliebe noch zu erörtern, was dem Wels wohl lieber wäre. Nach dem Anbinden in die Truhe oder zurück ins Wasser.
> 
> ( Ich weiß, ich bin gemein )





> Der Fisch wurde danach festgebunden, weil sie noch ein Foto bei Tageslicht machen wollten. Die Angler haben den Wels, der *mehr als fünfzehn Stunden am Seil hing*, auf Anweisung der Polizei wieder freigelassen.



Ich glaube der Fisch würde sich liebend gerne noch weitere 15 Stunden am Seil "ausruhen" bevor endlich die ersehnte Fotossession beginnt da sich der Wels für Nederlands next Topmodell beworben hat.

|kopfkrat Worum gehts dir hier eigentlich?  Für was suchst du hier Rechtfertigungen?

(ich weiss ich bin auch gemein )


----------



## mlkzander (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

es gibt durchaus vernünftige begründungen den fisch anzubinden
(nein ein foto gehört nicht dazu)
nicht gerade 15h -aber das wird wohl auch überlesen wie manch anderes
jeder liest eben das was er gern will.........

ich frage mich wieviele von euch schon auf großwaller gefischt haben
und wieviele schon tote waller gesehen haben, die aufgrund von zb
nichtanbinden oder sofortigem schwimmen lassen gestorben sind

und ja mir macht es spaß einen richtig großen zu fangen, so wie es
anderen spaß macht rotaugen zu stippen.......

und ja ich habe auch schon kleinere waller entnommen und verünftig verwertet
aber 1,50m + ist einfach verschwendung weil man jahre dran essen könnte und
die qualität des fleisches zweifelhaft ist

es gibt auch leute die entnehmen alle und machen daraus hundefutter......
was meinetwegen auch eine vernünftige verwertung ist


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Sorry, aber ich muss mal kurz OFFTOPIC werden:



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie du schon wieder versucht mit deinem Bestechenden Intellekt zu Glänzen!Ich erwähnte bereits das dieses Wort nichts mit dem zu tuen hat....ein Mongo ist ein Maderartiges Tier schaue mal bei wiki nach ><...wenn man streit sucht...........



Also manchmal bleibt mir bei der Dreistigkeit, mit der manche Leute hier ihren geistigen Dünnpfiff verkaufen wollen, echt die Spucke weg! Jeder hier weiß, was Du mit Mongos gemeint hast (lt. Wikipedia: Bezeichnung für Personen, die ein Down-Syndrom (Trisomie 21) haben (veraltete Bezeichnung: Mongolismus bzw. Mongoloide) - und das ist nicht nur in meinen Augen unterste Schublade...du kannst echt froh sein, dass ich diesen Bockmist nicht früher gefunden habe. 

Schade dass du anscheinend nicht die Eier in der Hose hast und zugeben kannst, dass der Vergleich mit Menschen mit Down-Syndrom absolut daneben war ... beim nächsten Ding dieser Art bin ich schneller - verlass dich drauf!

Und nein, in meiner Verwandschaft gibt es keinen Menschen mit Down-Syndrom...ja, ich habe schon Leute mit dieser Krankheit kennengelernt - alles liebenswerte Menschen, die man einfach gern haben muss. Deshalb ärgert mich dieser Vergleich umso mehr.

OFFTOPIC aus


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



mlkzander schrieb:


> es gibt durchaus vernünftige begründungen den fisch anzubinden
> (nein ein foto gehört nicht dazu)
> nicht gerade 15h -aber das wird wohl auch überlesen wie manch anderes
> jeder liest eben das was er gern will.........
> ...


Das halte ich doch für eine eher zweifelhafte Argumentation.
Man kann den Fisch auch eine Weile im Wasser stehend halten, und warten bis er sich erholt hat. Es mag in einigen Ländern an der Tagesordnung sein, große Waller anzuleinen, deswegen würde ich das selbst dort nicht machen wollen. Bei uns und unseren holl. Nachbarn ist das ganz sicher nicht erlaubt, und das die Jungs jetzt einen auf den S..k bekommen finde ich sehr gut und schreckt Nachahmer ab.
Man kann auch im Dunkeln schöne, und vor allen Dingen authentische Bilder machen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## mlkzander (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

in spanien an den kleinen flüsschen und stauseen wird
er auch ne ganze weile im wasser gehalten
und anbinden tun da sicher nur noch wenige

ich habe meine bilder auch im dunklem gemacht
und verzichte auch auf jegliches anbinden

das anbinden kann aber sicher helfen in manchen situationen
den walli kontrolliert frei zu lassen
und das kontrollierte freilassen ist tatsächlich unabdingbar
wenn er überleben soll

im grunde geht es aber natürlich darum, dass es in holland
verboten ist und somit die strafe gerechtfertigt ist

andererseits frage ich mich in welche ecke der welt ich
in 20 jahren "flüchten" muss um noch hobbymäßig angeln
zu dürfen....... 
wird wohl ähnlicher luxus wie golfen
wohl dem der sich das dann auch leisten kann


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ich finde dieses Verhalten der beiden deutschen Angler gegenüber der Kreatur und auch gegenüber dem Gastgeberland peinlich und nicht zu entschuldigen!

So benimmt man sich nicht!

*fin*

Ernie


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



mlkzander schrieb:


> es gibt durchaus vernünftige begründungen den fisch anzubinden
> (nein ein foto gehört nicht dazu)
> nicht gerade 15h -aber das wird wohl auch überlesen wie manch anderes
> jeder liest eben das was er gern will.........
> ...



Ich glaub es doch wohl nicht;+
Nein, es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund überhaupt irgend einen Fisch anzuleinen...
Die Fische können sich dabei irreperable Verletzungen der Kiemen zuziehen....

und ja, ich habe schon so einige Welse, auch im Großformat, in den Händen gehabt - höchstwahrscheinlich mehr, als du je gesehen hast....


----------



## bolban (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Letztendlich lässt sich das hier nie richtig auf einen Nenner 
bringen, da jeder eine andere Vorstellung hat, wie man waid-
gerecht angelt. Der eine sagt, es sei ok nur zu angeln, ohne die Absicht den Fisch je mitzunehmen, der andere (ich) mag das so
nicht gern sehen und ist eher ein großer Esser eigens gefangener Fische. Wenn man
den Beitrag hier durchliest, hat man bei fast jedem Facetten gesehen, die man sofort unterschreiben bzw. zumindest ansatzweise nachvollziehen konnte. Also in diesem Sinne, vertragt Euch#h


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



mlkzander schrieb:


> im grunde geht es aber natürlich darum, dass es in holland
> verboten ist und somit die strafe gerechtfertigt ist
> 
> andererseits frage ich mich in welche ecke der welt ich
> ...


Es steht für mich außer Frage das die Angelei in der Zukunft im restriktiver und mit mehr Verboten belegt wird, dafür sorgen solche Sportsfreunde...genauso, wie diese Diskussionen, die für *Jeden*, Angler oder Tierschützer zu lesen sind.
Es wird net einfacher, Reiner


----------



## archie01 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Hallo
Ich kann am "Anbinden" nichts Verwerfliches erkennen , ist vermutlich die beste und schonendste Hälterung für einen solchen Fisch.
Da holländische Welsangelverbot wird ja vernünftigerweise auch wieder aufgehoben , aber es wird da von unseren niederländischen "Freunden" nochmal benutzt , den "bösen Deutschen" anzuprangern. Diese Chance lassen die sich nämlich nicht entgehen.

Gruß
Archie

Ps Zu den zahlreicen Kommentaren der "Gutmenschen " hier , die sich durch ihre Wortwahl selbst bloßstellen sag ich mal lieber nichts ;+


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ralle hat mit seinen Post's vollkommen recht.
Fast jeder der hier schreibt und liest ist Angler,auf Thema A schreit ihr alle auf etc.Bei thema B wo gewisse leute mit großen Fischen viele fänge usw.zu sehen sind Klascht ihr Applaus und gratuliert diesen leuten,und schreibt noch wie schön es doch anzusehen ist wie der große Fisch vorsichtig zurückgesetz wird,und wie schonend doch mit dem fisch umgegangen wurde Super hast du das gemacht respekt.Und ein Thema weiter schreit ihr auf diese Tierquäller etc.
Wir selber oder bestimmte Aussagen über Angler sind es die uns selber Steine in denn Weg legen,und genau das wird uns mehr und mehr das genick brechen.
Ich kenne einige Aussagen höherer Obrigkeiten,und die sagen wenn das so weiter geht hier bei uns wird Angeln eines tages verboten werden,und der Trend geht mehr und mehr dahin,weil gewisse leute ja noch dauernd Öl ins Feur gießen.

Und wenn wir soweiter machen wie zum teil hier gepostet wird,müssen wir uns nicht wundern wenn diese ganzen aussagen gegen uns verwendet werden.
Wenn Angler Angler kritisieren ist das mehr als ein Braten für gegner unser hobbys.
lg

Mal ein einblick! 
Ein Satz von .......... gegen Angler und Jäger.Seit jahren kämpfen wir gegen euch,und eines tages wird Angeln und Jagen in Deutschland verboten sein,wir haben bis jetzt fast alle Naturschutzsachen durchgekriegt und eines tages haben wir euch pack auch weg vom fenster,es ist nur noch eine frage der zeit.
Messe Hannover Pferd und Jagd ein Grüner freund aus der Politik.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Worum gehts dir hier eigentlich? Für was suchst du hier Rechtfertigungen?
> 
> (ich weiss ich bin auch gemein )


 
Nein, Du bist nicht gemein und ich suche keine Rechtfertigungen.

Es geht auch nicht darum, Streit zu provozieren. Es geht darum, eine ordentliche und argumentative Diskussion zu führen. Es geht darum klarzumachen, das jedwedes Argument hinsichtlich " arme Kreatur " in letzter Konsequenz gegen das Angeln allgemein angewendet werden kann. 
Es geht darum, das wir mit dem Finger auf Angler zeigen, die sich nicht an unseren ( subjektiven ) Regeln für einen " artgerechten " Umgang mit dem Fisch halten, andererseits aber keinerlei Probleme haben unser eigenes Tun mit dem Mäntelchen der Waidgerechtigkeit zuzudecken. 
Es geht darum, dass wir endlich aufhören nach Fehlern im Verhalten anderer zu suchen und uns als Gutmenschen darzustellen, weil wir im Gegensatz zur jeweils anderen Partei den Fisch zum Essen fangen oder nach dem Fang begnadigen. 
Es geht darum, das wir uns mit dieser Art der gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisung selbst das Wasser abgraben. 

Es ist vollkommen egal, warum ein jeder von uns angelt. Jeder hat das Recht dazu dies zu tun. Jeder hat das Recht, den anderen argumentativ zu einem anderen Verhalten anleiten zu wollen. Aber keiner hat das Recht, sich moralisch über den anderen zu erheben, weil er selbst Fische waidgerechter quält. Und schon gar nicht hat jemand das Recht, die Todesstrafe oder ewige Verdammnis für einen anderen zu fordern, weil dieser in seinen Augen einen Fisch quält. 
Es sind Fische, einfach nur Fische. Wir werfen den Tierrechtlern vermenschlichung der Tiere vor und machen zum großen Teil nichts anderes. Karpfen darf man nicht schlachten, Welse nicht anbinden, Barsche nicht in der Duschwanne hältern, auf Fotos darf kein Blut zu sehen sein und, und, und. Wir regen uns über sowas mehr auf, als über Krieg und menschliches Elend.

Wenn wir den Fischen weiterhin und noch verstärkt den Status einer über die Maßen schützenswerten Kreatur anhängen, ist bald zappenduster mit Angeln. 

Was hier im Board in jüngster Zeit, und nicht nur in diesem Thread hier, an Empörungsrufen aufschlägt, macht jeder Tierrechtsbewegung Ehre.


----------



## mlkzander (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

@fischpaule

ich habe nicht dich gefragt wieviele du gefangen hast
sondern wieviele von denen die sich hier so aufregen........

ist eben beides möglich
anleinen KANN helfen den fisch lebendig zu releasen
und anleinen kann verletzungen herbeiführen

hab aber auch keine lust zu streiten, zu dikutieren schon eher
aber vernünftig

gratuliere dir zu den vielen großwallern

ich hoffe du hast sie alle mit pellet, wurm oder calmar gefangen
(selbst das ist nichts anderes, der wurm wird verletzt, 
pellets sind aus fischen und calmare haben auch mal gelebt)

ralle hat in seinem letzten posting eigentlich alles gesagt.....


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, Du bist nicht gemein und ich suche keine Rechtfertigungen.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht darum, Streit zu provozieren. Es geht darum, eine ordentliche und argumentative Diskussion zu führen. Es geht darum klarzumachen, das jedwedes Argument hinsichtlich " arme Kreatur " in letzter Konsequenz gegen das Angeln allgemein angewendet werden kann.
> Es geht darum, das wir mit dem Finger auf Angler zeigen, die sich nicht an unseren ( subjektiven ) Regeln für einen " artgerechten " Umgang mit dem Fisch halten, andererseits aber keinerlei Probleme haben unser eigenes Tun mit dem Mäntelchen der Waidgerechtigkeit zuzudecken.
> ...


 


500% zustimmung genau so isses und nicht anders#6#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

versteh das wirklich nicht warum man den da 15 Std fest binden muß |krach:
sollte doch möglich sein auch nachts vernünftige Bilder machen zu können ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Nu lass man jut sein, Ralle hat es doch schon auf den Punkt gebracht.....Don't feed the Trolls (die alle fleißig mitlesen)
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht dazu dies zu tun. Jeder hat das Recht, den anderen argumentativ zu einem anderen Verhalten anleiten zu wollen. Aber keiner hat das Recht, sich moralisch über den anderen zu erheben, weil er selbst Fische waidgerechter quält. Und schon gar nicht hat jemand das Recht, die Todesstrafe oder ewige Verdammnis für einen anderen zu fordern, weil dieser in seinen Augen einen Fisch quält.



Gutes Posting Ralle

Aber bei all den Rechten die du genannt hast so erinnere ich dich daran das es auch Pflichten gibt. Und ich persönlich finde es gut, andere finden es weniger gut das diese Pflichten mit dem Tierschutzgesetzt einhergehen. Und solange es Angler gibt die Fische z.B. *15 Stunden!!!* an die Leine binden nur um sie im besserem Licht fotografieren zu können werde ich mich auf jeden Fall moralisch über diese Leuten stellen und sowas ankreiden da mein tun mit sowas auf keinem Fall verglichen werden kann :g

*Und das sollte jeder der der Meinung ist sich Waidgerecht zu verhalten. Und das hat nichts im entferntesten mit Gutmenschentum zu tun.

*Denn es sind solche Leute die dann mein Angeln und das der anderen so wie es mit dem TschG einhergeht in Misskredit bringen. Und auch dafür verantwortlich sind das wieder irgendwelche dämlichen Erlasse hervorgebracht werden die mich in meiner Freiheit beschränken. Nur weil Tierschutzgruppen wieder Argumente hatten *uns* Anglern vor die Karre zu pi**en!!!

|kopfkratUnd ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube auch Gründler hat die Funktion des Fischereiaufsehers inne und muss solchen Dingen sofern sie bei uns geschehen einhalt gebieten.

Es geht hier nicht um gegenseitige Schuldzuweisung oder das an die Leine legen des Welses zum Zwecke einer kurzen Erholung, sondern nur um das was diese Deppen dort gemacht haben. Einen kleinen Wels 15 Stunden an die Leine legen der sich nach max 10min sowieso wieder erholt hätte und das zum Zwecke eines Fotos!

Wenn man das nicht ankreiden darf oder gleich als Gutmensch verunglimft wird weiss ich auch nicht was einige für eine Auffassung vom Angeln haben.

Die kennen dann auch nur ihre Rechte und die Pflichten werden ausgeklammert.

in dem Sinne 
schönen Nachmittag noch



Ps war nichts gegen dich Ralle.


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Verstehen muß man vieles nicht,aber genau so kann man nicht verstehen das 10.000 Hühner auf 1000m2 unter noch viel schlimmeren bedingungen leben,und wir jeden Tag Eier etc.essen ist das ok?
Das Rinder in America auf flächen von 1000 Fußballfeldern zu tausenden dicht an dicht stehen,um uns morgen ein Steak oder Big Mäc zu liefern oder oder.
Was in dieser Welt ist noch vertretbar und was nicht? 
Wenn ich Angeln gehe und ein fisch zurück setze ist das "angeblich" Tierquällerei,aber das Steak vom Aldi Lidl etc.hat genau so gelitten wie der fisch im Netz oder an der Angel,der fisch ist uns heilich,das Steak ist uns egal.
Ist das vertretbar als Pflichtbewuster Angler,der Tierquäller ja so hassen tut? 
lg


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ollek ich sage nicht das es Ok ist oder vertretbar.
Aber gewisse Sachen die hier fallen Schaden uns mehr als das sie helfen zu verstehen.Ich würde diesen fall auch zur Anzeige bringen müssen ja da haste recht,aber es geht mehr um die Aussagen mancher hier.
lg


----------



## aixellent (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leute, das zeigt doch in weiten Teilen nur, wie wenig ernsthaft manche sich mit dem Thema Angler und Tierschutz auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Mal ganz provokativ an einige ( nicht alle ) Adressen hier gefragt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

@ Aixellent

Danke für die Mühe. Grundehrlich und selbstkritisch. Klasse Statement.#6

@ Ollek

Ich finde gut, dass und wie Du hier argumentierst und werte das auf keinen Fall als Angriff.

Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, einen Wels anzubinden, weil ich dafür keinerlei Begründung für mich selbst hätte.
Verwerflich im eigentlichen Sinn ist hier die Handlung entgegen den Gesetzen und noch dazu als Gast in einem anderen Land. Aber in dieser Diskussion geht es schon lange nicht mehr nur um diesen einen Wels, sondern um Grundsätzliches. In so fern möchte ich meine postings auch nicht als " prowelsanbinden " verstanden wissen, sondern vielmehr als " antivordieeigenTürschxxen ".
Die ganzen Beschimpfungen und Verurteilungen hier nutzen nullkommanix, weil die betreffenden Angler höchstwahrscheinlich hier gar nicht mitlesen. 
Als Tierrechtler würde mir dieser und ähnliche Threads hier aber soviel Munition liefern, dass ich gar nicht mehr aufhören könnte zu schießen. 
Wir sollten allgemein und öffentlich etwas entspannter mit solchen Themen umgehen und dort, wo wir was bewirken können, heißt direkt am Wasser von Angesicht zu Angesicht, argumentativ auftreten. Ich weiß, das das mühsam und oft Erfolglos sein wird, aber sicher wirksamer als Rundumschläge in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Dennert (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



gründler schrieb:


> gegen Angler und Jäger.Seit jahren kämpfen wir gegen euch,und eines tages wird Angeln und Jagen in Deutschland verboten sein,wir haben bis jetzt fast alle Naturschutzsachen durchgekriegt und eines tages haben wir euch pack auch weg vom fenster,es ist nur noch eine frage der zeit.
> Messe Hannover Pferd und Jagd ein Grüner freund aus der Politik.


 
Haben sie ihn nach dem Spruch eigentlich später wieder zusammgeflickt bekommen im Krankenhaus ?


Ralle und Gründler denken in die richtige Richtung.
Argumente gegen das Angeln sollte man nicht noch in Form solch reisserischer Überschriften auf dem Silbertablett liefern. Als ich die gelesen habe, habe ich mir schon sonstwas vorgestellt !
Und dann hatten sie ihn angebunden...


HAI FRISST MENSCH

den kleinen Finger ab #d


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

@dennert
Also die letzten 3Jahre gab es diesen Stand nicht mehr auf der Messe.Und auch die vorm Eingang aufgebauten Schilder Leute Gegner Voll-laberer Prospektverteiler etc.sind seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr da.Aber vieleicht planen die ja jetzt Geheim.  
Keine Ahnung warum|kopfkrat
lg


----------



## perch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

zwei arme lichter bauen misst,werden erwischt,und werden sicher ihre strafe dafür bekommen.
das einzig verwerfliche an diesem thread ist die überschrift.
warum muß ich als "deutscher" dafür hinhalten,wenn zwei 
hirnlose-dilletanten mal wieder ins kackfass greifen ??
ich kann mit gutem gewissen sagen mich an die regeln und gesetzte zu halten,weiß aber auch,daß bei meiner nächsten tour wieder finger auf mich zeigen...aaahhh...deutsch....

es gibt sicher andere "totgeschwiegene" themen,über die es sich zu diskutieren lohnt.
für mich hat das hier "bildzeitungs-charakter".

@gimli...is nicht persönlich gemeint

perch


----------



## snofla (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie auch immer ich muss zur Arbeit nehmt das alles nicht immer zu Persönlich.......Viel Spass beim Diskutieren.....




soo du XXXXXXX ,deine Schicht dürfte ja wohl mittlerweile vorbei sein...............

nicht zu persöhnlich......


lass es einfach hier zu posten ist einfach nur zu dumm #d




@Ralle 24

wenns eine Verwahrung dafür gibt muss ich damit leben #h


wünsch euch allen nen schönen Abend


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Ob´s dafür ne Verwarnung gibt, entscheiden die für dieses Forum zuständigen Moderatoren. Meinen Segen brauchen sie dazu nicht, haben sie aber.

Ich find´s echt daneben hier jetzt wieder persönliche Anfeindungen aufflammen zu lassen. Lasst den Scheixx und bleibt sachlich.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Das Einfachste wäre, den Thread jetzt dicht zu machen.Alles wesentliche ist gesagt, alle haben sich ausgeko***! Bevor das hier entartet, wech damit und gut ist. Gibt doch viel angenehmere Sachen, über die man diskutieren kann....
Sonst gibt´s nur wieder Zoff, Gestänker und Verwarnungen. Muss doch nicht sein, oder...?#d


----------



## Acipenser (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

@Brassenwürger: hast vollkommen recht. Die Tierrechtsfetischisten reiben sich still vergnügt die Hände, die brauchen erst garnicht einzugreifen, da wir es bestens verstehen, uns selbst fertig zu machen. 

Ich wechsel doch lieber wieder zu den Fischrezepten, das ist anregender.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Acipenser schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger: hast vollkommen recht. Die Tierrechtsfetischisten reiben sich still vergnügt die Hände, die brauchen erst garnicht einzugreifen, da wir es bestens verstehen, uns selbst fertig zu machen.
> 
> Ich wechsel doch lieber wieder zu den Fischrezepten, das ist anregender.
> 
> Mahlzeit


 
Eben, voll meine Meinung...#6Es ist es nicht wert, sich wegen solchem Blödsinn zu zoffen...


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Eben, voll meine Meinung...#6Es ist es nicht wert, sich wegen solchem Blödsinn zu zoffen...




Vollkommen richtig #6 #6

Und die Meisten hier argumentieren sachlich und benehmen sich, auch wenn sie verschiedener Meinung sind.
Würde ich den Thread schliessen, würde diesen "Hansels" Genüge getan.

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben


 
Sehr lobenswert! Dann schau´n wir doch mal, ob sich auch weiterhin alle so gut benehmen. Ich finde allerdings, man sollte ein Thema auch mal endgültig abhaken. Aber von mir aus....

Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt....#6


----------



## andre23 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

karsten hat fast immer recht!!!:q:q


...aber nur mal kurz am rande...foto/nacht u.s.w.....ist es denn in deutschland / holland zu dieser jahreszeit 15 stunden dunkel, sprich nacht????....wohl eher nicht, wir haben hier momentan 4 stunden dunkelheit...grund der "ankettung" war wohl ein anderer....#d



ich sitze zum glueck im steinhaus, also her mit den glæsern#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Hallo, Andre, gut ich hau mich mal in die Falle.  Ich bin mal gespannt, was sich hier bis morgen so abspielt. `Ne Fundgrube für Streithammel ist das aber auf jeden Fall. Aber da die Boardies alle lieb und nett zueinander sind... Dat geiht....

Gute Nacht alle und Finger wech vom Laichhaken....:q


----------



## perca fluviatilis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Naja was soll man sagen,sich hier darüber zu streiten was zwei Fisch-misshandler getan haben macht die Welse auch nicht glücklicher.Ich bin der Meinung das Welse nicht gefangen b.z.w. nicht beangelt werden sollten wenn sie nicht sofort verwertet werden können!!!


----------



## gimli (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Es gibt sicherlich unterschiedliche Standpunkte bezüglich eines Verhaltenkodex, die jeder für sich persönlich mal aufgestellt hat, wenn es zum unerwarteten Fang kommt.

Einen Aufschrei emotionaler Abscheu, dieser Tat betreffend, wie sie hier geschildert wurde, kommt doch von der deutschen Anglerschaft (Boardies) eher weniger durch, als ich erwartet habe.

Ich persönlich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von den Relativierern, insbesondere von denen, die sich den Namen 'Speciemen Hunter' geben, mit den guten Hinweisen, dass das Anseilen durchaus zum gewohnten Umgang mit gefangenen Welsen gehört.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist ganz simpel und einfach: Einen Fisch, den ich nicht mitnehmen möchte, oder darf, (entgleitet mir in Deutschland), in NL lasse ich ihn einfach wieder frei. Allerdings käme mir niemals in den Sinn, einen Fisch 15 Stunden an einen Baum zu binden, nur um bei besserem Licht ein Foto machen zu wollen. Fotos brauche ich nicht zur persönlichen Beweihräucherung.

Hoffentlich müssen die Beiden für ihre Tat(en) richtig bluten!

Und nicht nur dafür, sondern auch für die Zander, die sie im Setzkescher hatten, denn das ist in NL auch nicht erlaubt, falls sie die mitnehmen wollten. Diese Beweggründe werden sie dann ebenfalls vor dem Richter darlegen können. 

Zitat: Sollte dieser zum Eigenverzehr entnommen werden, muss er sofort (waidmännisch mit einem kräftigen Schlag auf dem Kopf und Herzstich) getötet werden.

@perch
Für die Schlagzeile kann ich allerdings nichts. Es wurde nur einfach 1:1 übersetzt.

@mods
Ihr scheint Langeweile zu haben, dass ihr hier so massive Präsenz zeigt.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner-Vielen Dank ihr Trottel!


----------



## bolban (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

In der Anglerei hat sich seit ich den Schein hab nix groß 
verändert und das ist jetzt knapp 20 Jahre her.Also beruhig' 
Dich, keiner wird Dir morgen amWasser hinterher rennen um zu 
schauen was du so machst, nur weil wir hier kontrovers diskutieren.
:vik:


----------



## Wonder (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Mal so eingeworfen:

  Es handelt sich doch hier augenscheinlich um „Hältern“ von Fischen (Hier der Wels).

  Die Frage ist doch:

  Was schreibt denn der deutsche Gesetzgeber dazu?

  Was schreibt der aus dem innerdeutschen Transfer profitierende Kollege aus Holland dazu?

  Ich denke mal an so Dinge wie  „Stube sauber halten“…. Abschirmen und dem armen D noch was auf  Auge drücken. Dem alten duckenden Michel noch Eins drauf geben…und den Durchreiseverkehr weiterhin kostenfrei erhalten….Deutschland =schlechtes Image!…Ihr müsst was tun!

  Sicherlich haben die Beiden die Gesetze des Landes nicht eingehalten, aber bitte, kein Tribunal!

  Am heimischen (nicht nur ) Rhein stehen genügend Holländer (dicke WoMos und Wohnanhänger), die jeden Fisch abends Grillen…Wie (ich weis es) hältern  unsere Anreiher diese Fische bis zum Abend?

  Ist das nicht auch verboten….? Der Fisch sollte abgeschlagen und verwahrt werden….nur (aus zuverl. Quelle, man unterhält sich schon mal mit den Freunden mit den langen Setzkeschern) schmeckt er dann abends nach 10 Stunden nicht mehr.

  [FONT=&quot]Ich weis, es sind dann nur kleine Fische, da redet man nicht drüber![/FONT]


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Wonder schrieb:


> Mal so eingeworfen:
> 
> Es handelt sich doch hier augenscheinlich um „Hältern“ von Fischen (Hier der Wels).
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal Hallo im Board! 
Zum Thema Hältern habe ich da gerade zufällig was,lese dir mal die links durch,oder besser mach dich mal schlau zum Gutachten von Prof.Dr.Schreckenbach,dieser sagt sogar das eine hälterung in einer Kühlbox nicht die frische und qualli hat wie lebend gehälterte fische,kurz nach dem drill abgeschlagene fische haben schlechtere Werte"fleisch Hormone usw nach dem Angeln" wie fische die 2-4Std gehältert wurden und dann getötet werden,statt die gleiche zeit in der Kühlbox zu verbringen wegen Selbstverdaung des fleisches"bin kein Labormann",also ist die lebend hälterung die bessere alternative als fische 6std++++ in einer Kühlbox zu haben"frische" so laut Gutachten,bezieht sich auf Setzkescher nicht am Seil.Hinzu kommt es ist von der Staatsanwaltschaft angesehn worden das bei vernünftiger Handhabung keine Tierquälerei nach zu weisen ist,wenn fische lebend im Setzkescher gehältert werden.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2138265#post2138265


lg


----------



## Michel81 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

es bringt nichts, sich darüber zu unterhalten, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht im angesicht einer solchen tat. das sorgt nur dafür, dass solche typen sich im recht sehen. und solche unbeholfenen hetzattacken gegen die holländer brauchen wir hier auch nicht. ich habe noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, aber vielleicht hast du einfach ein problem damit, dass holländer dir die fische wegangeln.


----------



## Thorben93 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Sone Leute sollte man Selber an den Baum hängen!!!


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



gimli schrieb:


> @mods
> Ihr scheint Langeweile zu haben, dass ihr hier so massive Präsenz zeigt.



Hallo Herbert,

von Langeweile kann nicht wirklich die Rede sein...siehst ja selber was passiert, wenn die Jungs aufgrund der Hitze lieber zu Hause vorm PC bleiben, anstatt fischen zu gehen... 
Da geht man sich doch lieber an die virtuelle Gurgel und provoziert so lange, bis man einen Beitrag hat, den man den Mods melden kann...das alte Spiel.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Also!.......So ein asoziales Verhalten#q#q#q#q!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die sollten sich mal vorstellen sie wären der Wels!!IOkay Welse können 1/3 Stunden ohne Probleme an Land überleben..glaub ich.Aber so lange???????????????Diese behinderten idioten!|krach:|krach:|gr::r|motz::e


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner-Vielen Dank ihr Trottel!



Und nun zu Dir, Kollege.

Seit knapp drei Wochen dabei, immerhin schon 4 (in Worten Vier) ganze Beiträge gepostet und in jedem Beitrag bist du auf Krawall aus und vergreifst Dich im Ton...auf solche Leute wie Dich, habe ich gewartet, das kannst Du mir glauben!!! Ne Verwarnung hast Du heute schon kassiert, also überlege gut, was du als nächsten geistigen Erguss vom Stapel lässt. Wenn Du ein Board suchst um rumzuflamen und zu stänkern, bist du hier definitiv falsch. Also reiss dich zusammen oder such Dir ein anderes Board...ich hoffe, ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt!?


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



BigWels schrieb:


> Also!.......So ein asoziales Verhalten#q#q#q#q!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Die sollten sich mal vorstellen sie wären der Wels!!IOkay Welse können 1/3 Stunden ohne Probleme an Land überleben..glaub ich.Aber so lange???????????????Diese behinderten idioten!|krach:|krach:|gr::r|motz::e




So langsam komm ich mir vor wie Don Quichote... ich versteh Eure Aufregung...trotzdem möchte ich einen *moderaten Ton *anmahnen, sonst mach ich das ganze Ding hier dicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Wenn man überlegt, das einige hier keine Ahnung haben was anleinen ist, und sich gehörig drüber aufregen ist schon toll.

Der fisch bekommt einen Seil durch die Kiemenöfnung und das Maul dann wird eine Schlaufe gebunden und der Fisch ins Wasser zurück gesetzt und an einen Baum festgebunden.
Wenn er an Land angeleint worden wäre hieß der Fisch dog-fish und nicht cat-fish

mfg Flo


----------



## Ollek (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn man überlegt, das einige hier keine Ahnung haben was anleinen ist, und sich gehörig drüber aufregen ist schon toll.



Wohl mehr wegen den 15 Stunden.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wohl mehr wegen den 15 Stunden.


 
Nein, es gibt einige hier die meinen der Fisch hätte am Ufer gelegen und wäre dann an den Baum gebunden worden oder hätte an einem Ast gehangen, sondern dann wäre das anleinen wohl egal, das schlimme daran wäre gewesen, da der Fisch erstickt wäre. Gilt ja nicht für alle

mfg Flo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Hey also war Arbeiten und hab mir das mal alles durchgelesen....Keine Eier sich zu Entschuldigen wegen meiner Wortwahl?Natürlich war diese nicht gerade die beste,was aber nicht auf Menschen mit Behinderungen gezielt war,dafür entschuldige ich mich....aber wie manche hier den Apostel spielen und selbst mit solchen Reaktionen es mir es gleich tun...finde ich ebenso unangebracht...mir ist einfach mal der Arsch Geplatzt...warum konnte ja jeder dem Thread-Titel entnehmen.....



Und mit unseren Selbsternannten Gegnern....Ihr Glaubt nicht ernsthaft das diese das Anglertum zerstören könnten...dazu sind es einfach zu viele und die Lobby der Allgm. Angler in Deutschland ist zu gross!Dadurch würden alleine schon Industrie Zweige und Strukturen zusammenbrechen was nicht gerade förderlich für unsere Zeit wäre.......

Zur ganzen Thematik......Wie gesagt 15 Stunden Rechtfertigen garnichts...da kann man sagen was will das ist einfach zu Heftig!Allerdings schwebt mir der Grundgedanke den ja Gründler und Ralle haben ebenso vor.....das Angeln ist Mittlerweile sehr Human geworden und mehr finde ich geht auch nicht...Die alten Hasen von euch wissen ja wie es früher war!!Da war man nicht zimperlich und es entsprach dem Gesetz...das ist heutzutage eher Mode-Erscheinung..Wenn man jetzt noch mehr Gesetze hinzufügen würde etc....kann gleich mit Aktenkoffer zum Angeln.....


----------



## Gloin (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Das ist ja mal wieder ein interessantes Thema!
Und das mein ich absolut ernst, schließlich verstehe ich mich ebenfalls als Angler UND Natruschützer und habe mir selber in der Vergangeheit einige moralische Fragen gestellt...
Mein Verständnis von waidgerechtem Handeln sieht in etwas so aus:
1. Ich angel mit dem Ziel Fische zu verwerten, entweder als Mahlzeit, Köderfisch oder Nahrungsergänzung für meine europäischen Sumpfschildkröten
2. Ich schlage deshalb nicht jeden Fisch ab, den ich fange.
Stattdessen setze ich Fische, die in dem Gewässer selten oder aber zu klein oder zu groß(!) sind zurück, um keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Reproduktionsraten und damit Artenvielfalt meines Gewässers zu erzeugen (catch&select). Natürlich sind diese Gesichtspunkte mitunter stark gewässerabhängig und nicht immer sofort ersichtlich, wer aber sein Gewässer oder aber einen kundigen Mitangler kennt, kann sich ein ungefähres Bild machen.
3. Ich versuche den Fischen keinen unnötigen Stress zuzufügen, d.h. ich verwende keine lebenden KöFis, fotografiere den Fisch direkt nach dem Fang, tot oder gar nicht, hältere keine Fische mit Ausnahme kleiner KöFis im Setzkerscher im Stillwasser (sollte mich jmd. davon überzeugen können, dass das den Fischen zusätzlichen Stress bereitet lasse ich auch das sein).
Außerdem verwende ich Tackle, welches es mir erlaubt den durchschnittlichen Zielfisch möglichst kurz und sicher zu drillen.

Natürlich ist niemand perfekt und auch ich habe Situationen erlebt, in denen ich der Kreatur gegnüber ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte, aber ich denke wenn sich alle Angler bemühen würden derartig zu handeln, hätten wir bessere Bestände und weniger Vorschriften.


----------



## Gloin (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Schade übrigens, dass es ausgerechnet unter den Profianglern einige gibt, die nicht immer mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen...#q


----------



## bolban (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*



			
				gloin schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist niemand perfekt und auch ich habe Situationen erlebt, in denen ich der Kreatur gegnüber ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte


Was sehr gesund ist übrigens#h


----------



## Hooper (26. August 2008)

*AW: Deutsche misshandeln gefangenen Wels*

Hi,
was regen sich denn hier einige so übertrieben auf? Klar ist das Tierquälerei und gehört bestraft. Aber:
Ein Freund von mir ist auch Angler, jedoch bevorzugt der Catch & Release. Er wurde mal von einem Passanten in meinem Beisein gefragt, warum er denn dann überhaupt angle und ob das nicht eigentlich Tierquälerei sei?
Er wusste keine vernünftige Antwort darauf zu geben - ich auch nicht. Damit will ich sagen, dass doch eigentlich jeder Angler, der bewusst Fische fängt um sie dann wieder zurückzusetzen (und nicht zu verzehren) sich auch den Vorwurf der Tierquälerei, zumindest von Nicht-Anglern, gerechtfertigt anhören muss, oder??
Für mich ist dieses "Sportangeln" vergleichbar mit Jägern, die ihrer Beute absichtlich nur "Streifschüsse" verpassen würden. 
Das würde in der Bevölkerung bestimmt auch nicht so gut ankommen...

Kurz: (Viele) Angler sind auch keine Tierschützer...


Gruß
Hooper


----------

